

Techno Viking Takes Youtube Uploader To Court - dinosaurs
http://pulseradio.net/articles/2013/01/techno-viking-sues

======
aw3c2
Weird piece.

It says things like "[punishment] would send a confusing message to Youtube
uploaders everywhere, so it will be interesting to see how the German courts
approach this matter." In Germany there is the so called "Recht am eigenen
Bild" which means you cannot just film random people and share the images or
even exploit them for money. This is a law specific to Germany. Its
application does not mean much for "Youtubers everywhere".

I strongly support this as a matter of privacy. Gawking is creepy.

And before someone says some "but he was in a public space, he was at a public
event" yadda yadda: See KunstUrhG §23 (2) "Die Befugnis erstreckt sich jedoch
nicht auf eine Verbreitung und Schaustellung, durch die ein berechtigtes
Interesse des Abgebildeten (...) verletzt wird."

~~~
chez17
I'm sorry, but if you are literally marching down the street in a parade, you
lose the claim of "privacy". I understand the "exploit them for money" part
and I agree with that part of your argument. However, the "cannot just film
random people and share the images" seems, to put it bluntly, insane. If you
march in a parade down the street, people can take pictures and share them.
There is absolutely zero expectations of privacy when you march in a public
parade down a public street.

~~~
twistedpair
Having lived in Germany (Muenster) for 4 months, I noticed they have many such
laws Americans would be aghast at. For example: blue laws that enforce family
friendly working hours for stores (i.e. 9-6), laws that keep your employer
from snooping on you, a two year required warranty on consumer electronics.

It comes down to how you want to live your life. While Zuck bombastically
preaches that "privacy is dead" and the rest of us American sheeple fall in
line, those in Germany have seen the worst of authoritarianism under the Nazis
and the Soviets and have chosen how they want to live. Not a bad idea.

~~~
mmcnickle
> a two year required warranty on consumer electronics

This isn't limited to Germany, it's a European-wide directive. And I fail to
see how it can be viewed as negative.

~~~
gnarbarian
It drives up prices. I prefer having a choice. I don't need a 2 year warranty
on simple cheap devices. But the warranty is always there for a small price
for the important things (like my motherboard or laptop).

Often times the additional cost of the mandatory warranty will put a product
out of reach for people who would be happy with the mfr's standard warranty.

~~~
michaelt
Warranty replacement costs are proportional to failure rate - for example, if
1% of devices will fail within 2 years, warranty costs would add 1% to the
cost price.

What sort of electronics products have a failure rate so high that the costs
of a 2 year warranty is anything but trivial?

~~~
gnarbarian
I am typing on a cheap Logitech K120 keyboard I got at Walmart. (at work I
have a nice WASD[1] keyboard) I spent about $10 on this keyboard. if it
stopped working in the next two years I wouldn't want to even bother dealing
with the warranty mailing it back and waiting weeks for the replacement to
arrive. I'd just throw it out and go buy another $10 keyboard.

1) <http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/>

~~~
epsylon
I'd say that you chose a poor example as Logitech's customer service (in
Europe at least) is second to none. They will send you replacements for free
_very easily_ , while asking only minimal proofs (usually your serial number
is enough). I know plenty of people who got their mouse or keyboard replaced
in a few days after contacting customer service, without being asked to send
the defective one.

------
dreen
He should challenge the uploader to a dance-off instead.

Nobody survives being over-danced by Techno Viking.

------
aw3c2
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://pulseradio.net/articles/2013/01/techno-
viking-sues)

------
NegativeK
Can anyone comment on how a model release would apply to a situation like this
if it were to occur in America?

------
cies
Techno Viking on HN... It made my day. His guy is a legend.

They say he's "The only man who could kill Chuck Norris", to me that is an
understatement. I'd say "The reason Chuck Norris does not dare to visit
Berlin" is more accurate.

~~~
illuminate
Chuck Norris does not leave the States because he's a hatemongering bigot who
would get "the vapors" at gays being treated like human beings.

I really wish his meme would die already.

~~~
Splendor
Agreed. I just replace "Chuck Norris" with "Mr. T" anytime I read one of those
memes. Makes more sense that way.

~~~
lurkinggrue
There are so many fools left to pity.

------
joetech
[http://www.neatorama.com/2013/02/21/Technoviking-Sues-
Filmma...](http://www.neatorama.com/2013/02/21/Technoviking-Sues-Filmmaker/)

------
Nux
Techno Viking is actually awesome! He should embrace his popularity. :D

~~~
sschueller
If he sued for the profits the guy made then I would still see him as awesome.
Take down however is not awesome.

------
wikiburner
Best version, in case you haven't seen it:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dIUM4LRVsE>

